
Trump Hosted Zuckerberg for Undisclosed Dinner at the White House in October - uptown
https://www.nbcnews.com/tech/tech-news/trump-hosted-zuckerberg-undisclosed-dinner-white-house-october-n1087986
======
davidw
Kind of seeing a pattern here...

[https://popular.info/p/facebooks-top-news-executive-
has](https://popular.info/p/facebooks-top-news-executive-has)

~~~
Gibbon1
All the tech companies are hedging their bets by sucking up to the President

